# Getting Netflix in Turkey



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Anyone have a work around for getting sites like nexflix and hulu to work?


----------



## newbornman (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes my friend. Just go to the *bing.com* and type: *how to use netflix abroad*

Sorry I can not post links, not enough posts.


----------



## british1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried this service and confirm you get what it says for £5 per month ?


----------



## ClaireRoberts (Mar 10, 2016)

You can get a Google Chrome AddOn named "hola" this enables your browser to say it is from another location. I used it in the UK to gain access to the American Netflix


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Now that Netflix are operating across the globe they are now actively working to block access to them through most VPNs, have you tried connecting directly through your normal ISP service.


----------



## new_in_dubai (May 7, 2016)

Netflix service is active for almost 3 months in turkey!! Don't know the others but you can handle them with vpn


----------

